# Smoked Haddock (the best ever) from one of our Fabulous Members!



## leah elisheva (Jul 21, 2015)

Happy Tuesday to all!

I was gifted some glorious huge mackerel and haddock,  right out of the sea! (Our wonderful Captain Randy is not only a great person but a very generous creature and I believe in giving credit therefore to where it is due) How grateful am I! Yes, Randy, thank you tons!

I smoked this (I cleaned it, took off the bone, mashed some fresh thyme in and rubbed it with avocado oil) for 10' minutes at low heat with hickory chips on a tiny gas smoker and it just fell apart like baby soft delicate and succulent meat!

This was a delicacy and changed me - yes life changing even - as I had never had FRESH haddock from the sea, only store bought, and feel so grateful, beyond beyond!

Pairing it with a dry Pinot Grigio, and plating with okra, fresh basil, lemon zest, more avocado oil, paprika, and a lemon zest & fennel infused gray sea salt, it was tremendous and so delicate and flaky and soft!

Also smoked a striper head & will post the striper stuff Friday as I have some busy days between but wanted to pay homage to my first and very best fresh taste of haddock! A treat this was indeed!

Thanks for sharing in my lunch!

Cheers and warm wishes, Leah












image.jpg



__ leah elisheva
__ Jul 21, 2015


















image.jpg



__ leah elisheva
__ Jul 21, 2015


















image.jpg



__ leah elisheva
__ Jul 21, 2015


















image.jpg



__ leah elisheva
__ Jul 21, 2015


















image.jpg



__ leah elisheva
__ Jul 21, 2015


















image.jpg



__ leah elisheva
__ Jul 21, 2015


















image.jpg



__ leah elisheva
__ Jul 21, 2015


















image.jpg



__ leah elisheva
__ Jul 21, 2015


















image.jpg



__ leah elisheva
__ Jul 21, 2015


















image.jpg



__ leah elisheva
__ Jul 21, 2015


















image.jpg



__ leah elisheva
__ Jul 21, 2015


















image.jpg



__ leah elisheva
__ Jul 21, 2015


















image.jpg



__ leah elisheva
__ Jul 21, 2015


















image.jpg



__ leah elisheva
__ Jul 21, 2015


----------



## mdboatbum (Jul 22, 2015)

You did it again!! Everything looks delicious.


----------



## leah elisheva (Jul 22, 2015)

Thank you Andrew! 
And today I grilled Randy's mackerel and it was outrageously fabulous!

I cleaned one, split it - removed the bone - mopped avocado oil & pressed in fresh thyme, grilled and then plated it with lemon zest, paprika (GOOD paprika) and more avocado oil and some gray sea salt, and it was fantastic!

Anyway, paired with another Pinot Grigio (normally NOT my grape choice at all but lately the Trader Joe's staff keep suggesting quick pick Pinot Grigios and so I am playing) but this pairing went well!

Thanks for sharing in my lunch!!! Cheers! - Leah












image.jpg



__ leah elisheva
__ Jul 22, 2015


















image.jpg



__ leah elisheva
__ Jul 22, 2015


















image.jpg



__ leah elisheva
__ Jul 22, 2015


















image.jpg



__ leah elisheva
__ Jul 22, 2015


















image.jpg



__ leah elisheva
__ Jul 22, 2015


















image.jpg



__ leah elisheva
__ Jul 22, 2015


















image.jpg



__ leah elisheva
__ Jul 22, 2015


















image.jpg



__ leah elisheva
__ Jul 22, 2015


















image.jpg



__ leah elisheva
__ Jul 22, 2015


















image.jpg



__ leah elisheva
__ Jul 22, 2015


















image.jpg



__ leah elisheva
__ Jul 22, 2015


















image.jpg



__ leah elisheva
__ Jul 22, 2015


----------



## bear55 (Jul 22, 2015)

Incredible as always, your plating is absolutely beautiful!  How did you cook your okra?  I truly love okra most any way.  In fact I just pickled a bushel.

Richard


----------



## leah elisheva (Jul 22, 2015)

Thank you Richard! You're so kind!

I eat raw fresh okra and also grill it or pan sear, but the past two days I have actually nuked a frozen bag of the stuff, as to clean out some freezer things and yet when mixed with fresh veggies too, it really works!

Thanks tons for such nice remarks! Cheers!!! - Leah


----------



## captain randy (Jul 22, 2015)

Looks outstanding as usual Leah! So happy to see you enjoying the catch of the day.


----------



## leah elisheva (Jul 23, 2015)

Thank you Captain Randy! What a difference dinner makes when the freshest fish is involved and right out of the sea! Thank you TONS!!!


----------



## brayhaven (Jul 23, 2015)

Very nice! Thanks Leah.  Haddock is one of my favorite fish.  I've come to the conclusion, you  can make some fish better by smoking and certain brining & seasoning methods, but the real key is starting with good fish.  I've finally made some of the frozen pink salmon (in AK, they feed them to the sled dogs) from Walmart edible, but just barely :o). Mullet is better.  A little "vignette" (I know you like them). In James Michener's Book "Alaska". IIRC, the fish processing plants had 5 grades of fish: A,B,C,D, and... Mrs Paul's 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






.

Greg


----------



## leah elisheva (Jul 24, 2015)

Thank you Greg! That all sounds fantastic! And yes, I'm a mullet fan - love grilled red mullet (whole) and also the dried & savory mullet roe, "Bottarga," grated into pasta!

Happy Friday!!!!! Cheers! - Leah


----------



## brayhaven (Jul 24, 2015)

Every time I see okra I recall when I was a kid in Florida working as a cowboy.  We don't call them roundups here.  They're "cowhunts".  An old cowboy talked about food a lot and had some philosophical views on the subject..  Around the campfire one  night he said.. "Now you take "okrie".. "ain't nothin' ever wanted to be et, wors'n okrie".  He later said he could eat a Chittlin a mile long... with a sweet tater every fifty feet..   I wish I'd written down  some of that old guy's humor.

Food can be fun..

Greg


Leah Elisheva said:


> Thank you Richard! You're so kind!
> 
> I eat raw fresh okra and also grill it or pan sear, but the past two days I have actually nuked a frozen bag of the stuff, as to clean out some freezer things and yet when mixed with fresh veggies too, it really works!
> 
> Thanks tons for such nice remarks! Cheers!!! - Leah


----------



## disco (Jul 24, 2015)

Another great smoke!

Disco


----------



## leah elisheva (Jul 24, 2015)

Thank you Disco! And Greg, how funny on okra!!! Great stories!!


----------



## dragonmaster194 (Aug 22, 2015)

Leah, Another fabulous meal!  You are indeed a master of the art! There is no  way to get seafood fresh in Wyoming that I know of, I envy you.  Steve


----------



## leah elisheva (Aug 22, 2015)

Thank you Steve! 

Sometimes great frozen seafood or fish can be found in certain places - maybe your haunts have that option. 

Regardless, I most certainly appreciate your comments, and agree with your other mention (in the chicken thighs post) about how delicious thighs are! I've done a couple versions of those too and posted them amid the wine section mostly.

Meanwhile, happy weekend!!!! And here is to beautiful food for all! Cheers!!!! - Leah


----------

